# Tool zur Unterstützung von Symbolikerstellung per Excel



## sps-concept (18 September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal etwas für alle zugänglich gemacht. Das Tool vereinfacht die Erstellung von Symbolik per Excel. Durch einfaches "Ziehen" nach unten wird die Bit- und Byteadresse ab einer Anfangsadresse erhöht. Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt. Ihr findet es unter

http://www.sps-concept.de im Downloadbereich

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## volker (19 September 2003)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.sps-concept.de im Downloadbereich



würd ich ja gerne mal testen, aber irgendwie finde ich das tool nicht.

mfg


----------



## Martin Glarner (19 September 2003)

Hallo André
Der Editor für die Symboltabelle ist für grosse Projekte wirklich nicht geeingnet. Darum werden wir zwei nicht die einzigen sein, welche die Symboltabellen in Excel erstellen und anschliessend im Step7 importieren. 
Vor knapp zwei Jahren habe ich mich entschlossen meine Exceldatei zu optimieren. Es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als mich mit der VBA Programmierung zu beschäftigen. Eine der ersten Aufgaben war auch die Berechnung der Adressen.
Unterdessen habe ich sehr viele nützliche Programme in meine Exceldatei eingebaut und bin immer noch dauernd am erweitern und optimieren.

Folgende Funktionen sind z.B. möglich:
- Importieren von Symboltabellen, welche zuvor im Step7 exportiert wurden.
- Berechnen von Bit-Adressen, Timern, Zählern und Bausteinen
- Arbeiten mit Farben
- Exportieren in Datei und gleichzeitiges automatisches importieren in die aktuelle geöffnete Symboltabelle von Step7 mit einem einzigen Klick!
- Bezeichungen von Instanz-DBs können automatisch erstellt werden.
- Standardsymbolnamen können in einer separaten Exceldatei editiert werden und anschliessend in der Symboldatei mit der rechten Maustaste eingefügt werden. (Alle Mitarbeiter können somit die gleichen Symbolnamen verwenden)
- Alle gängigen S7-300 und S7-400 Baugruppen können aus einem Dialog in die Exceldatei eingefügt werden. Es sind verschiedene Spalten für BMK, Kommentar, Oeffner/Schliesser vorhanden.

Natürlich ist die Liste auf unsere tägliche Arbeit optimiert, doch wer interesse hat kann die Datei ebenfalls downloaden.

http://www.wito-ag.ch


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

*Thema verfehlt*

Hallo Martin!

Thema verfehlt! Setzen  6! Hier gings nicht drum für dein (kostenpflichtiges) Produkt Werbung zu machen, sondern eine Bewertung für ein kostenloses Tool abzugeben.

Bernd


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

genau. deswgegen kann mann ja zur strafe ein bishchen googln und das makro knacken. ätschibätschih
-terbuh-


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

Hallo Bernd,

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren , ohne Wenn und Aber.
Ich glaube auch dass Du das gut -meinst-.
Das einzigste was meiner Meinung nach wirklich verfehlt ist,
ist  Dein sehr vorschnelles- und dann auch noch nach 
"Art des Oberlehrers" getroffenes "Urteil". Das kann man auch 
anders  formulieren.
Es geht also darum , wie Du ja so genau festgestellt hast, über die
Funktion "Next_Bit", die der André kostenlos zu Verfügung stellt
- an dieser Stelle Dankeschön  dafür- , abzustimmen.
Auch wenn man als Gast nicht direkt an einer Umfrage teilnehmen
kann, wundert es mich schon, dass Du selbst in Deinem Beitrag 
kein einziges Wort dazu schreibst.
Das hasst Du wohl in Deinem Eifer nach Korrektheit einfach nur vergessen?
Wenn Du dich im Board ein wenig umsiehst, wirst Du feststellen, dass
sowohl André ( der hier auch seine eigene Firma vertritt) als auch
Martin meilenweit davon entfernt sind irgendwelche " Werbegeier" zu sein,
sondern vielmehr durch gute Beiträge in den SPS-Foren auffallen.

Nix für Ungut Bernd, aber man kann am Folgeposting sehen  welche
Idi****  diese Art von Kritik auf den Plan ruft.

Zur Funktion "Next_Bit" kann man  wohl sagen, dass die jemandem der
alles "zu Fuss" eingibt, ne Menge Tipparbeit erspart. Ich selbst bin davon
nicht so sehr betroffen, weil ich vielmehr mit Inbetriebnahme und Wartung zu tun habe. 

mfg.

Rolf


----------



## Martin Glarner (21 September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe das Tool von André getestet und es in eine Excelliste von mir eingebaut. Es funktioniert wunderbar.
Mit der Liste können S7-300 und ET200S Baugruppen beschriftet werden. 
Die Liste ist aber nicht vollständig und auf unsere Zwecke optimiert. 
Ihr könnt die Datei gratis von meiner kleinen privaten Homepage downloaden. (Link gelöscht)
Besten Dank an André


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2003)

*Prima*

Prima Martin! Damit du mal nen kostenlosen Download hast baust du das Tool gleich mal selbst ein. Habs mir grad runtergeladen. Nach dem Download könnte man glatt denken das Tool stammt von dir. Arbeitet ihr immer so?

Bernd


----------



## sps-concept (22 September 2003)

*Frechheit*

Hallo Martin, 

ich find dass es ne Frechheit is was du hier abziehst. Kaum hab ich das Tool bereitgestellt haste nix eiligeres zu tun als es in eine deiner Tabelle (ohne Urheberhinweis) einzubauen. Der sollte in der Exceldatei fest mit Mailadresse und Homepage stehen und nich son kleiner Hinweis beim Download. Ausserdem hatte ich das Makro aber in meiner Exceldatei gesperrt... wie kommste dazu das zu knacken und jedem frei anzubieten? Die Wito-Makros sind doch auch gesperrt! Ausserdem haste das denn nötig wenn du schon 2 Jahre an deiner Exceldatei rumbastelst? Is dir klar dass du mir damit indirekt schadest? Ohne den Urheberhinweis entgehen mir potentielle Kunden. Bin gespannt wie du das wieder zurechtbiegen willst. Keine gute Werbung für die Firma Wito. So gibts leicht das Raubkopiererimage.

Was meint der Rest dazu?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Martin Glarner (22 September 2003)

Hallo André
Hallo zusammen
Ich gebe zu, dass ich eine Fehler gemacht habe. Ich möchte darum bei allen um Entschuldigung bitten. Vorallem natürlich bei André.

Da ich in den letzten zwei Jahren in meiner Freizeit sehr viele Stunden an meinem Tool gearbeitet habe, habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, etwas darüber zu schreiben. War ein Fehler. 
Nach der Kritik wollte ich meinen Fehler wieder gut machen, doch ich habe ihn nur noch verschlimmert. Passwort knacken geht wirklich nicht. Ich werde den Download heute Abend wieder löschen.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr meine Entschuldigung akzeptiert.

PS: persöndliche Entschuldigung geht noch an André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

*André*

Warum Andre gleich so gereizt reagiert. Geht es denn immer nur ums Geldverdienen?? Dafür ist das Forum doch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2003)

*André*

Hallo André,
Ich glaube doch das Du hier überreagierst. Passwort knacken ist zwar nicht die feinste Art, aber das können andere auch. Damit sollte man schon rechnen wenn man was ins Internet stellt. Im übrigen hat sich Martin doch in aller Form bei Dir entschuldigt. Er hat auch zu keiner Zeit versucht deine kleine nützliche Idee als seine Erfindung darzustellen.
Ich hoffe nur Du vertreibst uns den Martin nicht aus dem Forum.
Das wäre jammerschade.


----------



## sps-concept (24 September 2003)

*Überreagiert?*

ja vielleicht schon, aber soll ich hier Glückwünsche aussprechen? Wer schon Passwörter knackt kann das für sich behalten. 

MfG
André


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

*Meinung*

Hallo André, also ich benutze das Tool. Is sehr hilfreich wenn man viele Symbole anzulegen hat. Instandhalter interessierts wohl weniger. Haben das schon viele runtergeladen? Ich finds nur immer traurig wenn das Feedback fehlt. Was fürn Tool kommt als nächstes? Habt ihr anderen Ideen?

Bernd


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*Tool*

Hallo,

schön und gut dass es sowas gibt. Aber wer ständig sowas macht der hat das schon längst selbst programmiert. Und wer nur mal 3 Symbole bei ner Anlagenänderung einfügt braucht sowas nich. Ausserdem hat man son Tool in 5 Minuten programmiert.

Schönen Abend
Frank


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

*5 Minuten Zeit*

Hallo Franky!

Eine Bitte: Nimm Dir doch bitte mal 5 Minuten Zeit, schreib "son 5-Minuten-Tool" und stell es dann ins Netz.

Das hätte eigentlich nur Vorteile.
a) Jeder kann sich von Deinen Fähigkeiten überzeugen.
b) Du hast die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt.
c) Wir alle können das Tool nutzen.

Na, wie wärs?

Gruß
Spencer, Hallo


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*next_bütt*

ok leute ich hab übertrieben. aber die sache is zu simpel um hier grosse wellen zu schlagen. nachdem was ich hier lese würd ichs niemanden kostenlos zur verfügung stellen. es dankt einem keiner

Frank der einmalige


----------

